# 2014 Cruze changes



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I was on GM fleet order guide and I read that Topaz Blue will be deleted. There will be a Rainforest Green now, has anyone seen this color? Sounds like it could be a nice color. When do the 2014s come out anyways?


2014 Cruze should be available around the end of August.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Will I be able to order a 2013 in July?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Will I be able to order a 2013 in July?


No GM will stop taking orders for 2013 Cruze on 3/25/13.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Crap!!! I may just go with the green or Atlantis Blue...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Crap!!! I may just go with the green or Atlantis Blue...


You don't like the black granite metallic?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd be surprised if GM didn't offer blue topaz metallic for 2014 Cruze that color has to be one of the top colors next to black granite metallic and red.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

It's alright. Everyone and their brother have one around here. lol I think it will be an Atlantis Blue or the Rain Forest Green, maybe Blue Ray. I want a color that can be paired with the Jet Black and Brick interior. Ugh this is kind of stressful. lol


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I'd be surprised if GM didn't offer blue topaz metallic for 2014 Cruze that color has to be one of the top colors next to black granite metallic and red.


It says deletions include Victory Red and Topaz Blue. http://www.gmfleetorderguide.com/NA...=2013&regionID=1&divisionID=3&vehicleID=14063


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopefully Tungsten is as nice as cyber gray metallic. I love blue ray metallic. A few of those colors are showing only available with spring edition package. Im guessing we may see a "dusk edition" like they previewed at sema. It was amazing looking. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> It says deletions include Victory Red and Topaz Blue. New Features


What the blank is GM thinking getting rid of two of the top colors for the Cruze. I have to admit to be curious about the green Chevys hasn't offered a green color since the cavalier I think.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What's Blu ray metallic look like?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> What's Blu ray metallic look like?


The Blue Ray Metallic is on the Camaro, in a way kind of like Imperial Blue. I think I'm going to get an Atlantis Blue LTZ with the Black/ Brick interior with the RS package, sunroof, Navi and pioneer with the enhanced safety package.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting that the diesel supposedly has the larger fuel tank, yet it just has the tire inflator kit and no spare.

I'm looking forward to seeing what Rainforest green looks like. I don't mind Atlantis Blue, but I definitely think they should have kept Blue Topaz over that. Saw a Blue Topaz 1LT RS today that was slightly dirty and it still looked awesome.



TopazLTZ said:


> The Blue Ray Metallic is on the Camaro, in a way kind of like Imperial Blue. I think I'm going to get an Atlantis Blue LTZ with the Black/ Brick interior with the RS package, sunroof, Navi and pioneer with the enhanced safety package.


I loved Imperial Blue. I know with the Malibu, and I assume the Cruze too, had supply issues getting Imperial Blue toward the end, and I think that's why they ultimately discontinued it. I think it's still a popular color though, so Blue Ray looks like a good substitute. It looks a little bit lighter than Imperial Blue, and probably more easily distinguished over black on a cloudy day.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol this is stressful! I was planning on getting a 2013 Blue Topaz LTZ RS fully loaded, now I guess I'm getting either a 2014 Blue Ray or Atlantis Blue... I have to have the black and brick interior so if they both can be paired with the brick, then I'll get the Blue Ray, for right now its Atlantis Blue. A couple questions, do any of you carry your children in the back seat and have enough room? I'm a little worried about the room since I carry friends and I have a 14 month old son. Another thing, how much do you think the insurance will be for me being a 17 year old?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love the blue topaz! Why are they killing it?!

Man, these colors will be confusing in the used car market, seeing as GM keeps changing them up every year.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, I loved the Blue Topaz too!! But they are also replacing the Jalapeno green on the Spark with Lime for 2014 and the 4 speed gets replaced with a CVT.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Blue Ray Metallic


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> View attachment 12115
> 
> 
> Blue Ray Metallic
> ...


Do not like. Or Atlantis blue. Bah.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I like them all. Not really a fan of Topaz Blue. Atlantis looks good in the LTZ too


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> A couple questions, do any of you carry your children in the back seat and have enough room? I'm a little worried about the room since I carry friends and I have a 14 month old son.


Nope, don't have any. I do keep my seat pretty far back just because that's what ended up being comfortable for me. I think there's plenty of room to fit a car seat back there though, the only issue would be legroom with my current setting. I did have four people in it once and while I pulled the seat up, it still worked for everyone with no complaints. I did fit an 8' long piece of plywood (not a full width sheet) in the back a couple weeks ago and I moved the seat way up. It was uncomfortable, but there was nearly limo room in the back seat area. Well over 90% of the 6800 miles on my Cruze are just me in it.



TopazLTZ said:


> Another thing, how much do you think the insurance will be for me being a 17 year old?


It's hard to say because it depends on so many factors. Would this be on your own policy, or tied to a parent's? I'm 22, almost 23, with a very good driving record, and on my own policy now. Mine costs $1618/year. I understand this will go down once I turn 23, they say to $1288. I'd recommend calling around to your current insurance agent, if you have one, or just local ones and get some quotes. They'll need info about you, and they'll also need a VIN of a car. Doesn't matter what VIN as long as the car is optioned close to what you want to get. So it would have to be another LTZ RS, and the one from the Blue Topaz one would probably be fine. I emailed my AAA rep a couple days before signing for mine just to see what it would be, gave him the VIN to an LTZ RS, and he gave me a quote. Remember, there's only 17 digits, so it can't tell a whole lot about the car. It tells a safety restraint system code, trim level, program model, and engine/trans combo. That's it. 

One factor the 2013 may have is the enhanced safety package with rear view camera and blind spot monitoring. This may actually credit the insurance cost a little because it's an added safety feature. The Cruze's 10 airbags already contribute to the rates quite a bit. They may ask about the safety package because they know about it beyond the VIN, or if they don't mention it, you might want to just to see since an option like that isn't in the VIN.

I went with AAA because I've got other things to insure and they have worked well with a bundle in the past. If you just have the car, it might be worth your time to investigate other options for price point, because it'll be really high no matter where you go. I honestly haven't paid much attention to the discussions about it on here, but I do remember that the Progressive snapshot program isn't as good as they hype it up to be because it factors in if you have to stop hard, such as if a light turns red, so it penalizes you for doing the right thing. But it doesn't hurt your cost either.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> View attachment 12115
> 
> 
> Blue Ray Metallic
> ...


Atlantis Blue is already more of a gray blue, yet it seems like Blue Ray has a gray tone to it as well. I guess it isn't a rich navy blue like I hoped. Hopefully it's just the lighting there, lighting at auto shows suck.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Color must be off on your monitor. Blue Ray is metallic navy blue. I don't see any gray in it at all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A car seat will probably fit just fine, but take one with you to check it out. Friends/family in the back, unless they are girls, have very little leg room and the tall guys are ducking their heads.

Shop around for the best insurance program. Get quotes from several companies before you settle for a policy.

I transferred from State Farm to Progressive when they tried to jack my rates up for changing addresses to a slightly different zip code across town. 

Even with some tickets showing up on my record, they didn't jack up my rate too much. I have definitely saved with the Snapshot thing, even if it is a bit annoying how sensitive it is sometimes. It probably doesn't help my savings that I like to go around corners and off-ramps really fast.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Color must be off on your monitor. Blue Ray is metallic navy blue. I don't see any gray in it at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, you're right. A combo a tired eyes running on four hours of sleep plus a dimmed laptop screen distorted the color where the light was shining on it.

I googled for another image too, this one shows more light on it:


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> It says deletions include Victory Red and Topaz Blue. New Features


That's all the changes for 2014? No improvements to the power trains, nothing?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

steve333 said:


> That's all the changes for 2014? No improvements to the power trains, nothing?


They aren't going to invest in significant changes the year before a big refresh, which is happening in 2015. The fact that we're getting the diesel option and some new colors is remarkable in itself.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Insurance is a legal form of rape no matter how you slice it. I too am rather young but with the safety of this car my rates are comparably low. With all the optional coverages I racked it up to $2600/year with 5% discount each year without claims. I die a little inside just thinking about paying that but... it is what it is. This is a great car for safety... sexy looking styling... comfortable ride and enough power for those times you feel like being a dink. I can't say that people are going to be able to sit with their feet up in the back seat but... it's a reasonable amount of space to expect from a compact. Great car... and with such a great forum glad I picked this one  Based on the name are you currently driving a blue topaz? I may be a little biased here but... probably the nicest colour available.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The victory red had more of an orange tint to it right? Can't say I've seen any on the road. I think my dealership back home had one on the lot once. I love the cruze ltz rs in the red crystal metallic but i can honestly say I've yet to see one in that color on the road here in central VA. Most of the cruzes i see on the road around here and back in culpeper are the blues and silvers. 

I personally love the look of red cars but would never personally want to own a red car and maybe most people feel the same way?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish we would find something out about if Chevy is redesigning the front fascia for the 2014's! I seriously hope they don't!

Also for the 2015 cruze, chevy should go with the electronic parking brake and give the cruze more storage space. Maybe they should do the hidden cubby behind the touch screen radio like the new impalas and i think the new malibus have.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Hopefully Tungsten is as nice as cyber gray metallic. I love blue ray metallic. A few of those colors are showing only available with spring edition package. Im guessing we may see a "dusk edition" like they previewed at sema. It was amazing looking.


I love the blue ray - only color I would trade my black granite for. BTW - What are the spring edition and dusk editions?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Electronic parking brake is a terrible idea. How am I supposed to drive like a hooligan in the snow or slide into a parking space like a sir?

That, and it just seems like something to go wrong. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> View attachment 12115
> 
> 
> Blue Ray Metallic
> ...


Is that a Cruze LTZ in your pic?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If it is a LTZ Cruze I like the new rims.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

'13 Equinox has Steel Green Metallic. Sort of a metallic olive green.
'13 Avalnche has Fairway Metallic. 
'13 Cargo Van has Dark Green Metallic. 

I'd bet none of them show up on the Cruze, although the green on the van is the best of the three.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 2014 Cruze will have the 2nd gen of MyLink?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> View attachment 12115
> 
> 
> Blue Ray Metallic
> ...


Is that a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in blue ray metallic. If it is look like they changed the rims.


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> No GM will stop taking orders for 2013 Cruze on 3/25/13.


Did you get an update on this? My local GM dealer is still taking orders for 2013.


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> They aren't going to invest in significant changes the year before a big refresh, which is happening in 2015. The fact that we're getting the diesel option and some new colors is remarkable in itself.


Any idea if the 2014's are going to refresh their interior colors? I'm really stuck on that with the 2013's. Black leather is nice, but I don't like the fabric dash with those. The other leathers don't look that great to me. If I get a 2013 I'll probably go with the medium gray cloth which has no fabric on the dash, but then I can't get the nice rims. That would have to be aftermarket.

Also, someone mentioned MyLink 2 coming out soon. Any idea if that can be upgraded on the 2013's or do you have to buy it on a new car?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

was imperial blue only offered for the 2011s? I've only seen one of them on here, not too common at all. I wish there was a dark blue color when i purchased my cruze =[


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

baltimore jack said:


> Did you get an update on this? My local GM dealer is still taking orders for 2013.


<br>
I got that info from Chevy customer service.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

baltimore jack said:


> Any idea if the 2014's are going to refresh their interior colors? I'm really stuck on that with the 2013's. Black leather is nice, but I don't like the fabric dash with those. The other leathers don't look that great to me. If I get a 2013 I'll probably go with the medium gray cloth which has no fabric on the dash, but then I can't get the nice rims. That would have to be aftermarket.
> 
> Also, someone mentioned MyLink 2 coming out soon. Any idea if that can be upgraded on the 2013's or do you have to buy it on a new car?


I doubt there be any interior chances for the 2014 Cruze not when the major refresh coming for the 2015 Cruze. The new 2014 Impala is the only confirmed car the has the 2nd gen MyLink.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2014 Cruze Model Year Changes Details | GM Authority


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> 2014 Cruze Model Year Changes Details | GM Authority


Any idea what difference the LPO code change regarding the steering wheel means?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> They aren't going to invest in significant changes the year before a big refresh, which is happening in 2015. The fact that we're getting the diesel option and some new colors is remarkable in itself.


There's also an LPO code Change for the audio and phone controls on the steering wheel for the 2014 Cruze. Not to sure what kind of a difference that makes.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

This comes a few days after Mark Reuss stated that GM will continually update their Models and not let them rot on the vine.
GM, once again, proves to be a bunch of lying incompetent boobs.
No sale, GM.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> This comes a few days after Mark Reuss stated that GM will continually update their Models and not let them rot on the vine.
> GM, once again, proves to be a bunch of lying incompetent boobs.
> No sale, GM.


That's probably the reason why GM offering 4 new colors for the 2014 Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

steve333 said:


> This comes a few days after Mark Reuss stated that GM will continually update their Models and not let them rot on the vine.
> GM, once again, proves to be a bunch of lying incompetent boobs.
> No sale, GM.


Don't be so harsh. The Cruze Diesel is coming out.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Don't be so harsh. The Cruze Diesel is coming out.


All 500 sales. There is no excuse for not putting in a larger engine as an option. The 1.8L is a dog, the 1.4T is barely adequate


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The 1.4T is still one of the fastest engines in the compact segment, and is in the most efficient car in the segment. If that's barely adequate, I'd hate to hear about some of the other engines in the segment. 

Putting updated infotainment and making the car run better sure sound like continual improvement to me. Besides, there will be a significant refresh in model year 2015, or about a year away. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

A 1.6T would be nice... a 2.0T SS would be nice (but it would undoubtedly make OnlyTaurus unhappy) lets be honest with ourselves... this is not a powerhouse car with the 1.4T. A little modding changes that to make it acceptable for daily driving (and scaring slow people as reqd) but a more powerful engine WOULD be a nice option.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll let others sort out the 1.6T before we get it. The US market would not buy any turbo Chevy if that engine were a clunker. And GM's bet the farm on turbo engines, they simply cannot have a unreliable turbo engine in a volume selling car. The 1.4T is proving generally very reliable, even among us enthusiasts. 

For power, only us Internet enthusiast types are complaining. Most folks outside our little bubble are happy with the stock power output, especially not needing to redline this engine to get good power from it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

sciphi said:


> The 1.4T is still one of the fastest engines in the compact segment, and is in the most efficient car in the segment. If that's barely adequate, I'd hate to hear about some of the other engines in the segment.
> 
> Putting updated infotainment and making the car run better sure sound like continual improvement to me. Besides, there will be a significant refresh in model year 2015, or about a year away.
> 
> ...


Forte, Focus, upcoming Corolla, Golf, Jetta all have more powerful engine options. There is no reason not to have one, ,IMO.
GM is asleep at the wheel.



sciphi said:


> I'll let others sort out the 1.6T before we get it. The US market would not buy any turbo Chevy if that engine were a clunker. And GM's bet the farm on turbo engines, they simply cannot have a unreliable turbo engine in a volume selling car. The 1.4T is proving generally very reliable, even among us enthusiasts.
> 
> For power, only us Internet enthusiast types are complaining. Most folks outside our little bubble are happy with the stock power output, especially not needing to redline this engine to get good power from it.
> 
> ...


Weren't we the first to get the 1.4T?
And testing it in other markets means squat unless we are going to use the same suppliers, which we don't. The 4 million miles of testing didn't prevent the antifreeze smell, balky tranny, defective struts, sticking electric steering, etc etc.
We should get new product at the same time as world markets. GM treats NA like a red headed stepchild.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not an LTZ. It's the dusk edition. The dusk Camaro is actually in production. It's this color with the tan interior. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I swear the 2014 1LT Cruzes better have the option for factory NAV or I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> For power, only us Internet enthusiast types are complaining. Most folks outside our little bubble are happy with the stock power output, especially not needing to redline this engine to get good power from it.


Both my relatives that bought cruzes said they wished it had more passing power.The initial low/mid RPM power is super deceiving since there is nothing more once you give the car more gas. Yes it makes more power, just no where near any normal engine high RPM power curve does. 

For the weight of this car it needs 160-175HP, 160-180lb-ft torque. I should not have to void my warrenty with a tune to get more power or spend more money on a Buick verano. At least now there is the diesel option for more power, but I think they really need a bigger gas engine too.


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Both my relatives that bought cruzes said they wished it had more passing power.The initial low/mid RPM power is super deceiving since there is nothing more once you give the car more gas. Yes it makes more power, just no where near any normal engine high RPM power curve does.
> 
> For the weight of this car it needs 160-175HP, 160-180lb-ft torque. I should not have to void my warrenty with a tune to get more power or spend more money on a Buick verano. At least now there is the diesel option for more power, but I think they really need a bigger gas engine too.


As an owner of both a Cruze LS and a Cobalt LS that I have driven to work every day for the past 3 years, I can tell you the Cruze is sick, anything over 7% grade and i am downshifting, forget 6 -5 more like 6 -4 to maintain speed. This baby has very little HP or Torque at 2.5 grand or below. (love to see the torque/HP curve on this motor). The kicker is my Cobalt is geared higher running 54 mpg at 2 grand vs 52 for the Cruze, yet I don't have to downshift the Cobalt nearly as much. Shame on GM for replacing a 2.2 American made proven engine with a 1.8 German engine with 10% less HP and Torque and no improvement in MPG. Guess I should have spent a couple grand extra for the turbo so Id have the same performance as my base Cobalt.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I swear the 2014 1LT Cruzes better have the option for factory NAV or I'm going to be pissed!


I wouldn't count on that. Maybe for the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

buck95 said:


> Shame on GM for replacing a 2.2 American made proven engine with a 1.8 German engine with 10% less HP and Torque and no improvement in MPG. Guess I should have spent a couple grand extra for the turbo so Id have the same performance as my base Cobalt.


Actually its only about $1500 more for the 1LT with the turbo vs the LS. over 60months payment thats $25 more a month, most of which is made up in the much much higher city/highway MPG rating. With the automatic the 1.4T gets 4MPG better city & 3MPG better highway than the LS 1.8L. With the manual its 1mpg city & 2mpg highway. Compare Side-by-Side

The 1.4T and 1.8 are so different. the 1.8L has nothing below 2500RPM, the 1.4T has everything from 2,000-4,000. Interstate grades I drove from Wisconsin to Texas and back & never left 6th gear. On some hills around here I may use 5th but have never needed 4th. 2,000RPM is 58MPH with the 2012 automatic, 2,500RPM is 72mph. 

My major complaint is passing power, on the low/mid RPM(where most drivers spend 99% of the time) its acts like an engine much larger than it is which is awesome in daily driving. This is deceiving since once you open it up there is not anything more there. I don't miss my 2.2ecotec cavalier at all, I hated needing to downshift on every hill around here just to maintain speed. Its torque peak was at 4,400RPM, the 1.4T in the cruze auto is 1850-5,000RPM. Both engines had 148lb-ft of torque.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Both my relatives that bought cruzes said they wished it had more passing power.The initial low/mid RPM power is super deceiving since there is nothing more once you give the car more gas. Yes it makes more power, just no where near any normal engine high RPM power curve does.
> 
> For the weight of this car it needs 160-175HP, 160-180lb-ft torque. I should not have to void my warrenty with a tune to get more power or spend more money on a Buick verano. At least now there is the diesel option for more power, but I think they really need a bigger gas engine too.


Agreed. The power is "adequate" to get down the highway, but there ain't nothing more than its already giving you when you mash the gas down. Dropping from 5th to 4th or 3rd makes little difference in acceleration at 65+. It was already giving you everything it had in the higher gear and just makes more noise. 

And I shouldn't have to tune just to get the power it should have. 160-170 would be a good number for how much the Cruze weighs - most midsized 4 cyl have that much and I'm fine with them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

buck95 said:


> As an owner of both a Cruze LS and a Cobalt LS that I have driven to work every day for the past 3 years, I can tell you the Cruze is sick, anything over 7% grade and i am downshifting, forget 6 -5 more like 6 -4 to maintain speed. This baby has very little HP or Torque at 2.5 grand or below. (love to see the torque/HP curve on this motor). The kicker is my Cobalt is geared higher running 54 mpg at 2 grand vs 52 for the Cruze, yet I don't have to downshift the Cobalt nearly as much. Shame on GM for replacing a 2.2 American made proven engine with a 1.8 German engine with 10% less HP and Torque and no improvement in MPG. Guess I should have spent a couple grand extra for the turbo so Id have the same performance as my base Cobalt.


The 2.2L is faster than the 1.4 turbo as well. I own a Cobalt and this engine is better than both in the Cruze.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

buck95 said:


> As an owner of both a Cruze LS and a Cobalt LS that I have driven to work every day for the past 3 years, I can tell you the Cruze is sick, anything over 7% grade and i am downshifting, forget 6 -5 more like 6 -4 to maintain speed. This baby has very little HP or Torque at 2.5 grand or below. (love to see the torque/HP curve on this motor). The kicker is my Cobalt is geared higher running 54 mpg at 2 grand vs 52 for the Cruze, yet I don't have to downshift the Cobalt nearly as much. Shame on GM for replacing a 2.2 American made proven engine with a 1.8 German engine with 10% less HP and Torque and no improvement in MPG. Guess I should have spent a couple grand extra for the turbo so Id have the same performance as my base Cobalt.


Forgive me for being pedantic, but both the Cobalt engine and the Cruze engines are German designs, manufactured in North American engine plants for US cars. The Ecotec 2.2 in the Cobalt is a GM Family II design, which was designed by Opel, but the Cobalt engine was probably made either in the US or Mexico. The 1.8 in the Cruze LS is a Family 1, Opel design, but once again made by GM North America (Mexico, I think?). The 1.4T is a Family 0, yet another Opel design, made in Flint, Michigan excluding some 2011s that had Austrian engines built before the line in Flint was up and running.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> Lol this is stressful! I was planning on getting a 2013 Blue Topaz LTZ RS fully loaded, now I guess I'm getting either a 2014 Blue Ray or Atlantis Blue... I have to have the black and brick interior so if they both can be paired with the brick, then I'll get the Blue Ray, for right now its Atlantis Blue. A couple questions, do any of you carry your children in the back seat and have enough room? I'm a little worried about the room since I carry friends and I have a 14 month old son. Another thing, how much do you think the insurance will be for me being a 17 year old?


I have a 6 year old with a booster...a really big booster with all the trimmings..lol...sometimes i wish i could put it in the front seat and use it while im driving...lol...she has plenty of room for her legs and it has a very good LATCH system for a baby seat which is what u will need for the baby chair. You shouldnt have any problems at all...it is one of the biggest back seats in its class and has empecable safety ratings...i would want my childern in anything else....although i do admit she is a little spoiled and is used to the rear ac and heat vents i have in my Yukon...but hey she doesnt understand the MPG savings i am getting..lol...her new thing is talking when i am trying to do voice commands on MYLINK and screws it all up...hahaha Kids


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I just talked to my dealer yesterday about ordering a 2014 and the salesman said in late April they'll start taking orders. I also asked about the new Rainforest Green color and he said the GM rep came in on Thursday and said that the green will be "similar" to the Fairway green on the Avalanche AND will be able to be paired with the Black/brick leather... So I officially know what I am getting! LTZ RS FULLY LOADED!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I just talked to my dealer yesterday about ordering a 2014 and the salesman said in late April they'll start taking orders. I also asked about the new Rainforest Green color and he said the GM rep came in on Thursday and said that the green will be "similar" to the Fairway green on the Avalanche AND will be able to be paired with the Black/brick leather... So I officially know what I am getting! LTZ RS FULLY LOADED!


Congrats you will be one of the first or the first to have a 2014 Cruze. At least on this forum anyway.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope some more big info starts to trickle in about the gas powered 2014 cruze. I really hope this antifrezze issue will be 100% solved along with all the other annoying quirks this car has had through its first three years.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I hope some more big info starts to trickle in about the gas powered 2014 cruze. I really hope this antifrezze issue will be 100% solved along with all the other annoying quirks this car has had through its first three years.


Even if GM fixes all the issues with the current generation Cruze. GM will start on a new issues with the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Even if GM fixes all the issues with the current generation Cruze. GM will start on a new issues with the 2015 Cruze.


That may be the case, but let's hope chevy has learned their lesson from the mess the cruze has been at times during its first 3/4 years of production! Hopefully they will *actually* do those million miles of testing on the 2015 cruze before they release it, lol! Chevy is aware of all the issues the current cruze has had and if they continue to pop up on the 2015 cruze, then maybe the cruze should be scrapped or built somewhere else other than Lordstown?

Besides maybe some quality control issues on the production line (inevitable), there should be no reason the redesigned 2015 cruze should have a long list of new issues, especially if chevy is serious about making this the best selling compact sedan for years to come.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> That may be the case, but let's hope chevy has learned their lesson from the mess the cruze has been at times during its first 3/4 years of production! Hopefully they will *actually* do those million miles of testing on the 2015 cruze before they release it, lol! Chevy is aware of all the issues the current cruze has had and if they continue to pop up on the 2015 cruze, then maybe the cruze should be scrapped or built somewhere else other than Lordstown?
> 
> Besides maybe some quality control issues on the production line (inevitable), there should be no reason the redesigned 2015 cruze should have a long list of new issues, especially if chevy is serious about making this the best selling compact sedan for years to come.


I hope you are right but time will tell. All I say about it I don't want to be the one of the firsts to get a 2015 Cruze. 
Even through I'll know that in a year from now I will want a 2015 Cruze.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

As a Cobalt owner and seeing the Cruze issues I can say that Chevy has defintely not learned their lesson.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The 2014 will be the EXACT same, except the color changes and no more dealer installed cruise installed on the LS. I only plan to keep the Cruze until the end of college and then get a Camry SE... I wish I could order the Cruze already! lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The 2014 will be the EXACT same, except the color changes and no more dealer installed cruise installed on the LS. I only plan to keep the Cruze until the end of college and then get a Camry SE... I wish I could order the Cruze already! lol


There's also an RPO code change on the audio and phone controls on the steering wheel.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

What is an LPO code? Now the red hot (similar to victory red?) color will be available on the LS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> 2014 Cruze Model Year Changes Details | GM Authority


Look here in will tell you all the changes.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM is pathetic


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Look here in will tell you all the changes.



I really was hoping the 2014 Cruze 1LT would get the option for the factory nav! SMH @ Chevy!! Don't see why Chevy would offer cruise control in the LS for 2013 and then take it away for 2014? What is up with Chevy offering certain features in this car for one year and then taking them away the next?! 

I know others forum members likely wanted to see an exterior change to the body-style but I really like the current body style, especially with the RS package, so I'm personally glad that that remains the same. 

Maybe some other minor or major changes are actually going to happen to the 2014 cruze but havent been released by chevy to the public?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> GM is pathetic


Your not going to see any major changes till the 2015 Cruze. That's just the way it is.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Your not going to see any major changes till the 2015 Cruze. That's just the way it is.


Yup, just sad


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yo, this function (read link below) better be available for the 2013 and 2014 Chevy Cruze Mylink infotainment systems and not just the 2015 cruze and beyond mylink!! I thought about something like this years ago and actually wrote a 5 page letter to Chevy early last year where i somewhat discussed this idea in my "wish-list" for the 2012 and beyond cruzes. (the below excerpt was #16 on my cruze "wish list" letter to chevy)

_- " Chevy MyLink meets Mimics Dash for the Chevy Cruze but with more preinstalled Apple and Android apps (i.e., iheart radio/Weatherbug/Redbox/Google /ESPN/ Yelp/ Fandango/Facebook) already in the car’s touchscreen headunit with the ability to install more apps at free will from your phone while also having the full ability to operate it and most of the phone’s Apple and/or Android apps through the OEM headunit’s 7” color touch screen interface. Chevy should allow ALL apps to be downloadable, usable, and compatible but for those certain apps that GM is worried about posing a competition to their proprietary features or being overly unsafe to operate while driving, maybe a small, one-time fee could be paid for each app that falls under these categories that the driver uploads/downloads to the headunit for in car use. "
_
GM Announces In-Vehicle App Catalog | GM Authority

IHS Auto Reviews: GM MyLink Apps Demonstration - YouTube

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2012/02/gm-files-for-chevrolet-app-shop-trademark/

Unfortunately, I have the feeling that this whole thing will only be available for those vehicles that come equipped with the new 2.0 Mylink and/or Intellilink systems! If chevy wants to do right by its current owners with mylink, they should make this upcoming app sharing system available for any car that has mylink!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I do like one of the new Colors for the 2014 Cruze. Blue ray metallic I've seen that color in person on a Camaro ZL1.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> View attachment 12115
> 
> 
> Blue Ray Metallic
> ...


Looks like maybe a rim change at least with the LTZ RS if that's a Cruze in the pic above?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is what I was talking about in my above post when i mentioned the _Mimics Dash_ product. 

Introducing Mimics - The Ultimate iPhone-in-your-car experience [Promo] - YouTube

The chevy spark and/or sonic do something similar to this now but not to this extent. I personally don't want my phone to be my only dash input/output because if your phone was completely dead or didn't have service, than nothing would work in your dash. However, i do want the ability and freedom to connect my cell phone via usb or bluetooth and have the apps on my phone also be downloadable to my oem headunit and be controlled through the car's touchscreen. 

As noted via the links in my above post, to chevy's credit it does appears Chevy is getting closer to incorporating something similar to this where more phone apps can be shared and downloaded (via chevy's app shop) to the car's oem mylink headunit and then be controlled on the touch screen.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> That may be the case, but let's hope chevy has learned their lesson from the mess the cruze has been at times during its first 3/4 years of production! Hopefully they will *actually* do those million miles of testing on the 2015 cruze before they release it, lol! Chevy is aware of all the issues the current cruze has had and if they continue to pop up on the 2015 cruze, then maybe the cruze should be scrapped or built somewhere else other than Lordstown?


I don't think the Lordstown plant is the problem. It's a car assembly plant, they will build whatever GM tells them to build with whatever parts GM ships to them. If bad parts are going in, either bad cars or no cars will come out. Does the occasional goof happen? Sure, but you would get that anywhere. GM could contract to the highest-rated car plant in the world (not sure what that would be, last time I looked many years ago it was some Toyota plant in Japan, closely followed by GM Oshawa Car Assembly in Canada) and we would still get the occasional crooked door, paint scuff from someone's belt buckle, etc. As long as it's not another steering wheel coming off or something that's what the warranty is for.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Looks like maybe a rim change at least with the LTZ RS if that's a Cruze in the pic above?


It won't be a rim change for the LTZ. The dusk edition is its own model. The rims will be specific to that model. Check out the Dusk Edition Camaro. Those wheels only come on the Dusk. Same idea on the Cruze. 

http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_...+w968/chevrolet-camaro-dusk-concept-front.jpg


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Looks like maybe a rim change at least with the LTZ RS if that's a Cruze in the pic above?


That is a sweet looking car! Anyone know when that might come out?


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> It won't be a rim change for the LTZ. The dusk edition is its own model. The rims will be specific to that model. Check out the Dusk Edition Camaro. Those wheels only come on the Dusk. Same idea on the Cruze.
> 
> http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_...+w968/chevrolet-camaro-dusk-concept-front.jpg
> 
> ...


But isn't the dusk edition get it's own ashen gray type color? If the those rims are on a blue ray metallic Cruze, I would think it would be separate from whatever they're doing for dusk.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks lowered too but thay probably due to it being a concept model. But **** that thing is sexy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> It won't be a rim change for the LTZ. The dusk edition is its own model. The rims will be specific to that model. Check out the Dusk Edition Camaro. Those wheels only come on the Dusk. Same idea on the Cruze.
> 
> http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_...+w968/chevrolet-camaro-dusk-concept-front.jpg
> 
> ...


I haven't heard anything about a Dusk Edition Cruze for 2014. Has anyone know anything about a dusk edition Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Looks lowered too but thay probably due to it being a concept model. But **** that thing is sexy.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Either way I might want one.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I haven't heard anything about a Dusk Edition Cruze for 2014. Has anyone know anything about a dusk edition Cruze?


Only dusk edition I heard to be green lighted was the dusk edition Sonic:
Chevrolet Sonic Dusk Sedan Gets Green Light, Heading to SEMA - WOT on Motor Trend


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Me too. I was planning on waiting for the new body style but if I can buy a '14 w/ a diesel and that package, I'd likely just break down and buy one.

There are a few advantages to getting the last model of a generation as usually they are completely reliable.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

baltimore jack said:


> But isn't the dusk edition get it's own ashen gray type color? If the those rims are on a blue ray metallic Cruze, I would think it would be separate from whatever they're doing for dusk.


I don't see it being a dusk edition. I wouldn't think it's a concept car since this is the last year for this body style Cruze. But I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> Me too. I was planning on waiting for the new body style but if I can buy a '14 w/ a diesel and that package, I'd likely just break down and buy one.
> 
> There are a few advantages to getting the last model of a generation as usually they are completely reliable.


Me too not diesel through. But i want that package.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> It won't be a rim change for the LTZ. The dusk edition is its own model. The rims will be specific to that model. Check out the Dusk Edition Camaro. Those wheels only come on the Dusk. Same idea on the Cruze.
> 
> http://image.motortrend.com/f/auto_...+w968/chevrolet-camaro-dusk-concept-front.jpg
> 
> ...


I guess at some point in the model year maybe there will be a Dusk edition Cruze for 2014.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If the top portion of the website to the link below is actually for the 2014 Cruze, it looks like it might be getting Forward Collision Alert and Lane Departure warning. However, the link below is exactly identical to the information for the 2014 Sonic, so maybe all this is just for the new Sonics coming out?
http://media.gm.com/content/media/us/en/chevrolet/vehicles/cruze/2014.html?id=1368590661621
http://media.gm.com/content/media/us/en/chevrolet/vehicles/cruze/2014.html?id=1368590661621


Anybody got the ability to tell if the top information in the link applies to the 2014 Cruzes coming out?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The blue ray metallic only comes on the spring special edition. This has been confirmed. This also comes with a Z-Spec grille. Tungsten metallic is the other color for the spring special edition. 

Secondly, this looks like its talking about the sonic. I only say that because there is no Cruze RS. However, there is a Sonic RS. 

Edit: Confirmed via GM Global Connect. The Forward collision alert and lane departure warning both show up as order options for the sonic (interestingly enough, so does a Sonic dusk edition) but no such options listed to order on a Cruze. Complete bummer. Since when is the sonic better than a Cruze? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> The blue ray metallic only comes on the spring special edition. This has been confirmed. This also comes with a Z-Spec grille. Tungsten metallic is the other color for the spring special edition.
> 
> Secondly, this looks like its talking about the sonic. I only say that because there is no Cruze RS. However, there is a Sonic RS.
> 
> ...


Oh okay, thanks for getting back to us all on that! It's kinda a bummer but truthfully the current 2013 Cruzes do have a lot of cool new tech and safety features already, so I guess they figured they'd leave something for the future cruzes, haha. 

I will agree with you that I think its stupid that the Sonic continues to get all the cool stuff while the Cruze just continues to get over looked by Chevy. Why don't they think Cruze owners want sportiness and the newness safety and tech additions? ****, they could at least update the Mylink for Cruze owners and let Mylink Nav be added to the 1LT's! It baffles me that Chevy aims to please Sonic and Spark buyers and then just expects Cruze owners to be content with nothing!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> What is an LPO code? Now the red hot (similar to victory red?) color will be available on the LS.


LPO simply means dealer installed. This doesn't necessarily mean added afterward. Most of the time a car is ordered with a dealer installed option which is to be installed once the vehicle arrives at the dealer. If any Cruzes, LS, LT, and Eco are ordered with fogs and you see them for sale at the dealer with fogs installed, they were ordered to be on that car and the dealer installed them after the fact. RS package and all LTZ non-RS come with fog lights installed from the factory. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

According to the Part 583 American Automobile Labeling Act (AALA) Report from NHTSA, here is the manufacturer supplied content of the 2014 US Cruze:

2014 Cruze 50% Domestic Content, 16% Mexican, the remaining 34% is offshore sourced with US Final Assembly.

2013 Cruze 56% Domestic Content, the remaining 44% is non-domestic sourcing with US Final Assembly.

2012 Cruze 60% Domestic Content, the remaining 40% is non-domestic sourcing with US Final Assembly.

If this matters to anyone, it looks like time is running out to get a higher domestic content Cruze. It's still better than a Focus at 45% for the 2014 model.

Sorry, I should have included the link before.
http://www.nhtsa.gov/Laws+&+Regulations/Part+583+American+Automobile+Labeling+Act+(AALA)+Reports


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's pretty sad, unless a domestic supplier was responsible in any way for the antifreeze smell issue. In that case, it's fine with me


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm guessing that the Sonic is getting the "cool stuff" in an attempt to boost its sales. YTD, it is about 1/3 of the Cruze sales and that must mean a very slow Sonic assembly line. Meanwhile, the Cruze is selling right along.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sonic gets the cool stuff but GM can't see the need to put in a center console/armrest. Bizarre


----------



## Wikiqueen (Aug 8, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> I was on GM fleet order guide and I read that Topaz Blue will be deleted. There will be a Rainforest Green now, has anyone seen this color? Sounds like it could be a nice color. When do the 2014s come out anyways?


 Hi Topaz. 

I'm new here but just wanted to post a couple of replies to queries that I have read on this forum. 

I am in Australia and have a brand new MY14 Holden Cruze SRIv. The colour of it is Regal Peacock (beautiful and metallic green in the sun, but almost black in the shade). This is a new colour that was introduced on the Holden Commodore VF (newly released here in Oz and your rebadged Chevy SS?). You can see a pic of our car here https://plus.google.com/photos/111173590103364574539/albums/5909883096922349681. 

For anyone here in Australia wanting a SRIv front grille badge - Holden sadly, don't make them. However, you can do it yourself by following these steps: 

1. Order the SRI front grille badge & an SRIv rear badge from your nearest Holden dealership. (Should come in under $30 AUD – The SRI front grille badge is made in India and costs about $5. The SRIv rear badge is made here in Oz and costs just over $20)

2. Carefully remove the 'SRI' from the front grille badge backing (it is just stuck on with double sided tape) – The SRI badge backing has 3x prongs on it that allows it to be affixed to the front grille – see point 4

3. Peel the backing from the SRIv rear badge (essentially just a sticker) and align onto the SRI front grille badge backing. The 'V' will only partially be supported, but it is enough to remain sturdy and secure once attached to the front grille.

4. Carefully examine the front right hand side corner of your front grille (when looking at the car from standing in front of it). You should find 3 template holes ready to be drilled for the badge (drill these holes if attaching the SRI badge only). If attaching the newly constructed SRIv badge you will need to shift the position of the badge to the left to allow the V to fit. Ie: the first prong hole will essentially become the last prong hole for the SRIv badge. Hope that makes sense.

5. Pick your correct drill bit (make sure you don't use a drill bit bigger than the prongs width) and drill away.

6. Carefully affix your badge to the front grille (I suggest you lift the hood and support the rear of the grill with your hand to ensure correct & secure fitting). Presto!
In the words of some – "it looks fully sick"!

Cheers to you all. I love this car! The 1.6lt turbo rocks!

Wikiqueen (Angie)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Sonic gets the cool stuff but GM can't see the need to put in a center console/armrest. Bizarre


I had ordered a 2008 Saturn Astra XR 5 door and the center armrest was a dealer installed accessory made by an American vendor for $300. Never got to see it as GM lost my car in transit for over 3 months after it hit the POE in NJ. Wonder if there is an accessory armrest in the future for the hedgehog?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I had ordered a 2008 Saturn Astra XR 5 door and the center armrest was a dealer installed accessory made by an American vendor for $300. Never got to see it as GM lost my car in transit for over 3 months after it hit the POE in NJ. Wonder if there is an accessory armrest in the future for the hedgehog?


There's a $60 chinese after market console but it gets mixed reviews


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The sonic has an armrest, its attached to the drivers seat. no room for a real one to share so GM did the most logical thing, just give the driver one.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The armrest is too high to be useable. There is plenty of room for a console/armrest. My Cobalt has one, the Ford Fiesta has one, etc. GM doesn't sweat the small stuff but they really need to look at driver comfort as being at least as important than techie stuff. My '06 Cobalt has lumbar controls-none in the Sonic or Cruze. I wish GM could see that these things count as well


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steve333, 

We certainly value your opinion. I will documents your comments so they can be reviewed for future product knowledge. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> steve333,
> 
> We certainly value your opinion. I will documents your comments so they can be reviewed for future product knowledge.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but if GM had perused the Sonic forums they would have seen the armrest comments for the last 2 years and the 2014 model still doesn't have the armrest/console that people are saying is the biggest weakness of the interior, with the seats being another common complaint.
Hopefully GM will start paying attention


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steve333, 

Yes, I understand where you are coming from. We always keep documentation and they will be addressed accordingly. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I just want to see White Diamond Tricoat offered for the Cruze.

After all it's even a color option for the 2014 Sonic RS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll probably end up having to get a Buick Verano just to get the color I want which is White Dimond Tricoat. 

Since I can't see myself getting a Sonic.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I'll probably end up having to get a Buick Verano just to get the color I want which is White Dimond Tricoat.
> 
> Since I can't see myself getting a Sonic.


How come, too small?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> How come, too small?


Yes, and just don't care for the look of the Sonic.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going to test drive one to see how it handles bad roads. The Cruze I tested takes them very well but I don't like the seats in the Cruze and the power train, to me, just doesn't seem up to moving the weight of the car at times.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but was wondering if Chevy might put the full underbody aero under all of the Cruze models for '14 to try to up the mileage a bit in the face of competition? Or maybe grill shutters too?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Like ****. Looks black in the dark and the gayest shade of purple you could imagine in bright light.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

According to Chevy's website 4 wheel disc brakes are no longer standard on the 2014 2LT.
This is decontenting in the worst way. First they removed the Watts Link off the 1LT now this.
If anything GM should be making 4 wheel discs standard across the line.
Things like this make me dislike GM


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> According to Chevy's website 4 wheel disc brakes are no longer standard on the 2014 2LT.
> This is decontenting in the worst way. First they removed the Watts Link off the 1LT now this.
> If anything GM should be making 4 wheel discs standard across the line.
> Things like this make me dislike GM


Hopefully, no one has agun to your head to make you buy one. I do recall that my car had an MSRP over $1,300 lower than a comperably equipped 2LT RS with moonroof and the tech. package, so maybe Chevy is trying to shave $$$$ to get more competitive.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just like with removing the watts link on the 1LT unless you bought the RS package they removed the disc brakes from the 2LT to get you to buy the RS package.
I find this to be the opposite of what most car manufacturers do when in the middle of such stiff competition-they increase features, not decrease them.
Akerson should be horse whipped


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone with a 14 at least confirm the Gm website's claim that holding the voice call button in the steering wheel activates Siri? You want to try this before the 5c and s comes out. New iPhone users will jam Siri up for the next few months asking stupid questions for a reply. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Speaking of competition, I see the Cruze mpg ratings have not changed for 2014. It seems all of the other compacts, except Focus, have upped their EPA ratings for 2014. I wonder what that will do to the advertising?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Speaking of competition, I see the Cruze mpg ratings have not changed for 2014. It seems all of the other compacts, except Focus, have upped their EPA ratings for 2014. I wonder what that will do to the advertising?


They've still got the range topping Eco and Eco-D. I think only the Corolla LE Eco matches that 42 MPG


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AbxDK (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm getting a Cruze 2014 1.8 LT (my14) by end of October. The only change (according to salesman) is 

1. Adding tire pressure feature in the display
2. Adding LED light in side mirrors
3. Removing sunglass holder
4. Removing key lock on passenger front box

As for the colours, Im actuslly not sure which black version of the colour i'll get. Either Carbon Flash black from my13 or even better the Black Granite.

I'm in Denmark, so maybe it's different from US 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AbxDK said:


> I'm getting a Cruze 2014 1.8 LT (my14) by end of October. The only change (according to salesman) is
> 
> 1. Adding tire pressure feature in the display
> 2. Adding LED light in side mirrors
> ...


I was about to say we never had a locking glove box nor sunglasses holder but had tire pressure. Guess they hit the overseas cars on stuff we have to have. How many airbags does overseas have? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AbxDK (Sep 2, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I was about to say we never had a locking glove box nor sunglasses holder but had tire pressure. Guess they hit the overseas cars on stuff we have to have. How many airbags does overseas have?
> 
> ]


Oh, I see. 
We have 6 airbags. There are problably more differences. Also our fog light is different, which can be seen here: http://www.chevrolet.dk/modeller/cruze-4-dors/#module-6 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> They've still got the range topping Eco and Eco-D. I think only the Corolla LE Eco matches that 42 MPGhttp://www.autoguide.com/mobile


Hang on for another month. Then all of the '13 closeout sales will be over and the details of the '14s will come out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully so, our dealer still has 12's hanging around. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Doubletake (Sep 4, 2013)

I have the 2014 eco if anyone has questions. Tungsten metallic. Just put fogs on it. Touch screen with all that good stuff. I don't have an I phone so I cant check on that phone button option.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill have my 2lt before the end of the month.when I get it ill do my best to answer as many of the questions as I can. I do have an iPhone 5 so I will test the Siri question as well as soon as It gets here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*What's Not In Store For 2014...*

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied On Nürburgring | GM Authority


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied On Nürburgring | GM Authority


WHY?

"Reports indicate that the Cruze was then passed by EVERYTHING ELSE on the track" =D


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

